#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Geology & Exploration >  >  >  Geosoft Oasis Montaj 8.3.1!!!!

## ultima

Yes!


Finally it is here!

part 1 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

part 2**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

part 3 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Install the soft + Update and then apply the magic
So far I could not find fault. No problem georeferencing.
Dedicated to phoenixkiller who wanted to sell it ....  :Grumpy: 
Greetings from Argentina!!!!See More: Geosoft Oasis Montaj 8.3.1!!!!

----------


## egrodrig

Ultima, the second link "part 2 https://www.sendspace.com/file/06lvn1", point to the same link as 1st Link.

egrodrig

----------


## egrodrig

Ultima, the second link "part 2 https://www.sendspace.com/file/06lvn1", point to the same link as 1st Link.

egrodrig

----------


## ultima

Corrected!

----------


## mustaphageo

Hello Ultima

Thanks a lot for this greatest Geophysical Software, but when install it i have just the Viewer edition.

how to install it in full application.

----------


## mustaphageo

Hello Ultima

Thanks a lot for this greatest Geophysical Software, but when install it i have just the Viewer edition.

how to install it in full application.

----------


## ultima

Yes. Start as "Viewer edition". But you can load all the menu. And run all the Gx.
Just load menu "Coremenus_main" to have main menu.
I already worked with projections and grids and everything works fine.
So far the only thing that dont works well is the module for magnetic modeling. Because it does not recognize the license
I'm trying another version, which in theory is full.
Once you are able to install it properly and see that it works, I will copy the link

----------


## mehdiengineer

Many thanks Ultima. Great help. I really appreciate it. 

One thing which I am looking for is IHS K/I/n/g/d/o/m/ S/u/I/t v. 8.8. I have an uncomplete version of 8.3. I am wondering whether you have any idea where I can get a copy of the software.

many thanks
Mehdi

----------


## aikane76

> Hello Ultima
> 
> Thanks a lot for this greatest Geophysical Software, but when install it i have just the Viewer edition.
> 
> how to install it in full application.



dear friends,

do you happen to have, or know where to find a tutorial (video or text docs) on how to use Oasis Montaj 8.3?

tnanks

----------


## AZIQ

anyone have an update for the software?... delete option in the view/group manager tool can't be use..

----------


## Ulzii

> Yes. Start as "Viewer edition". But you can load all the menu. And run all the Gx.
> Just load menu "Coremenus_main" to have main menu.
> I already worked with projections and grids and everything works fine.
> So far the only thing that dont works well is the module for magnetic modeling. Because it does not recognize the license
> I'm trying another version, which in theory is full.
> Once you are able to install it properly and see that it works, I will copy the link



Hello Dears,
Please, help me! Can you copy *****ed Geosoft?
We need Geosoft full version 8 and up. 

Thanks

----------


## AZIQ

Oasis Montaj 8.8.3 (full version)..

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

follow the link and look for oasis montaj... the web page
in persian  i think..but you can use google chrome to translate it..

i have install and run in... i think everything run smoothly including
all the gx..

----------


## Ulzii

Thank you very much.



I have already install and run. But don't work MAGMAP tools, coordinate system and some other. Maybe i don't understand installing process.

Please help me, Thanks, you allSee More: Geosoft Oasis Montaj 8.3.1!!!!

----------


## AZIQ

> Thank you very much.
> 
> I have already install and run. But don't work MAGMAP tools, coordinate system and some other. Maybe i don't understand installing process.
> 
> Please help me, Thanks, you all




After succesful install .. go to the main folder and find *Oasismontaj.exe* in my case it is 
in the folder *C:\Program Files (x86)\Geosoft\bin
*  .. create  a shortcut for it.. then when you run oasis montaj by click the shortcut you will show that you 
are running oasis montaj in a standard version .. all the gx ext should be running ..  hope this explanation helpful..

----------


## mnasir

Error message "The specified account already exist". Installation halted. How to overcome this?

----------


## Ivan78

> Error message "The specified account already exist". Installation halted. How to overcome this?



I think you forgot about the Internet connection. All connections must be disabled before you start to install OM.
I think now you need to clean your registry after the failed installation. Use one of reg cleaners (or manually - longer, but better). After you've deleted all OM paths and keys from your PC you may try to install it again. And also note that this soft can be updated up to 8.4.2 only because the greedy Ge*soft revoked the "license"( which you will install) starting from OM 8.5.
Installation should be a little bit different on the various Wins (7,8,10 - may be you'll need to use command prompt to launch ***.exe) - it depends on the security policy applying in your company or your PC security settings.
Also you'd better know that some antiviruses mark ***.exe as a virus, so you've to disable your antivirus software.

----------


## simony

Hi Aziq* I think I miss out the password to open the zip file* and the web has been disable* can you pm me the password for to unlock the zip? Thanks.

----------


## Inri

Could you update the links please? Can't download.

----------


## ismak78

Thanks for the nice program

----------


## habakuk

please provide rar-password for OM883

----------


## zul

Hi.

I'm wondering if people still has the link for oasis montaj? I want to apply job for UXO detection and want to familiarize myself with the software.

----------

